# Early Orders and info on Demo units to dealers



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

I have a new update for the order process - I should be able to pull the complete order guide this afternoon
Also this goes into a little detail with allocation - demonstation vehicles and initial market introduction assignments (how many each dealer should get according to Nov - Dec sales for all model lines) 


Jeff


----------

